# Global Entry for Aruba



## gnipgnop (Apr 17, 2021)

We are traveling to Aruba toward the end of this year.  We have TSA Pre-check #'s  but was wondering if Global Entry is also necessary to move us along through the airport quicker.  Not sure what Global Entry entails but, I read that many people are saying they have G E and are glad they do. your help would be appreciated.


----------



## CPNY (Apr 17, 2021)

gnipgnop said:


> We are traveling to Aruba toward the end of this year.  We have TSA Pre-check #'s  but was wondering if Global Entry is also necessary to move us along through the airport quicker.  Not sure what Global Entry entails but, I read that many people are saying they have G E and are glad they do. your help would be appreciated.


If you have TSA pre check already, getting global entry just to go to Aruba isn’t ideal. When you’re TSA Pre Check is about to expire, you should apply for Global Entry then. GE comes with TSA Pre Check and it’s $100 vs $85 just for for TSApre.

I like GE and it has worked great for me many times traveling internationally. Another option when traveling internationally is mobile passport. It’s less utilized and quicker than the regular line. I cannot confirm if mobile passport is in use in Aruba since you clear customs for the US in Aruba.


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 18, 2021)

Remember Global entry is for returning to the US not for entry into an international destination.  What is nice about Aruba is that there is a US immigration station there, so you go through customs and immigration before you leave.  They do have GE kiosks there.  We have had GE for 7 years and we love it because prior to COVID we did a lot of international travel.


----------



## gnipgnop (Apr 19, 2021)

CPNY and ilene13:  Thank you so much for the good advice.  At this time, I will forgo the GE and just use our TSA pre check for this trip to Aruba.  This is the first time in 8 years we have traveled internationally and we probably won't be going again soon. 
 Getting too old.


----------



## JanT (Apr 20, 2021)

I’m not sure how old you are but I will tell you that when my hubby and I went to Cancun several years ago there was an elderly couple there that must have been 90 years old or close to it.  They could barely scoot along but they walked holding hands, boarded the bus to go to another resort, etc.  It was such a sweet and beautiful sight.  We always talk about them and pray that we’ll be just like them should we make it that long.  



gnipgnop said:


> CPNY and ilene13:  Thank you so much for the good advice.  At this time, I will forgo the GE and just use our TSA pre check for this trip to Aruba.  This is the first time in 8 years we have traveled internationally and we probably won't be going again soon.
> Getting too old.


----------



## toddvb20 (Jun 14, 2021)

ilene13 said:


> Remember Global entry is for returning to the US not for entry into an international destination.  What is nice about Aruba is that there is a US immigration station there, so you go through customs and immigration before you leave.  They do have GE kiosks there.  We have had GE for 7 years and we love it because prior to COVID we did a lot of international travel.


Wait.  What?  We are currently in Aruba and when we got off the plane last Saturday they said to allow for 3-4 hours when you're returning home to get through security/customs.  We both have GE.  Does this mean we can skip the line and go to a GE kiosk?  If so, how does it work when we get back to the states?  Do we have to hit the GE kiosk again?  Thank you!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 14, 2021)

toddvb20 said:


> Wait.  What?  We are currently in Aruba and when we got off the plane last Saturday they said to allow for 3-4 hours when you're returning home to get through security/customs.  We both have GE.  Does this mean we can skip the line and go to a GE kiosk?  If so, how does it work when we get back to the states?  Do we have to hit the GE kiosk again?  Thank you!


Flight from Aruba are like a domestic USA flight upon landing in the USA. Pre-clearance in Aruba means no immigration or customs in the USA.


----------



## CPNY (Jun 14, 2021)

toddvb20 said:


> Wait.  What?  We are currently in Aruba and when we got off the plane last Saturday they said to allow for 3-4 hours when you're returning home to get through security/customs.  We both have GE.  Does this mean we can skip the line and go to a GE kiosk?  If so, how does it work when we get back to the states?  Do we have to hit the GE kiosk again?  Thank you!


GE and US customs in Aruba is the least of your worries. The issue is the multiple security lines in the airport in Aruba.


----------



## ilene13 (Jun 15, 2021)

toddvb20 said:


> Wait.  What?  We are currently in Aruba and when we got off the plane last Saturday they said to allow for 3-4 hours when you're returning home to get through security/customs.  We both have GE.  Does this mean we can skip the line and go to a GE kiosk?  If so, how does it work when we get back to the states?  Do we have to hit the GE kiosk again?  Thank you!


When you leave Aruba, you will go through the security checks, there are 2 of them and once you collect your luggage, you go to the US Customs and Immigration area.  If you have GE you go the kiosks which are in the right of the hall and you skip the lines going through the regular immigration.  Once you are through there you recheck your luggage and you go on to the gate.  When landing in the US, it is as though you are on a domestic flight.


----------



## pierrepierre (Jun 15, 2021)

I just got cleared for Global entry, and my American Express paid for it!  However, TSA pre-check, Global Entry, and Nexus (Canadian entry) are all different with different $$ to apply. In Sault Ste. Marie - MI., we had an excellent agent/officer who finger printed and did an interview.  He also advised us on each program and said we should have applied for Nexus - which is $50.00 and includes the Global Entry and TSA pre-check.  I would suggest all who are applying to read each program the government offers.  TSA does include you and the people travelling with you, however the other 2 programs are for the individual ONLY.  The government web site also shows where once you are cleared via the computer forms - you can head for a scheduled interview/finger print.  We have been offered that when going thru the airport, but when making a connection they could not guarantee we would make our next flight.  One must read all information on the government site before applying.  I believe each person applying has to have their own email address too.  Even little things like drunk driving on ones record can hold up an application - and our agent said most women (husband wife applying at same time) get cleared first!  Please be advised, as were from our agent - once Canada opens up again, their offices will be swamped with applications - therefore, do not hesitate if this is something you are considering.  Our agent in the Sault was professional, kind, and helpful with me trying to understand IT ALL!  Our 3 hr. drive each way - 2xs, once for me, once for husband was well worth it....driving over the Mackinaw Bridge was fabulous!....so glad to live in beautiful Michigan!


----------



## jwalk03 (Jun 15, 2021)

pierrepierre said:


> I just got cleared for Global entry, and my American Express paid for it!  However, TSA pre-check, Global Entry, and Nexus (Canadian entry) are all different with different $$ to apply. In Sault Ste. Marie - MI., we had an excellent agent/officer who finger printed and did an interview.  He also advised us on each program and said we should have applied for Nexus - which is $50.00 and includes the Global Entry and TSA pre-check.  I would suggest all who are applying to read each program the government offers.  TSA does include you and the people travelling with you, however the other 2 programs are for the individual ONLY.  The government web site also shows where once you are cleared via the computer forms - you can head for a scheduled interview/finger print.  We have been offered that when going thru the airport, but when making a connection they could not guarantee we would make our next flight.  One must read all information on the government site before applying.  I believe each person applying has to have their own email address too.  Even little things like drunk driving on ones record can hold up an application - and our agent said most women (husband wife applying at same time) get cleared first!  Please be advised, as were from our agent - once Canada opens up again, their offices will be swamped with applications - therefore, do not hesitate if this is something you are considering.  Our agent in the Sault was professional, kind, and helpful with me trying to understand IT ALL!  Our 3 hr. drive each way - 2xs, once for me, once for husband was well worth it....driving over the Mackinaw Bridge was fabulous!....so glad to live in beautiful Michigan!



I signed up for Nexus in Feb 2020 because it’s only $50 and includes GE & TSA pre-check, plus the additional Nexus benefits at the northern border.  Unfortunately since the border has been closed all this time my application is still in limbo 18 months later!  Hopefully the border re-opens soon so I can complete the interview and finally get my Nexus card!!


----------

